# In what makeup tutorials you would be interested in?



## anne1992 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi there,

I've been working as a makeup artist for quite some time and now some of my friends has started asking about makeup tutorials/videos. There's plenty of them in Youtube, but most of them are not well-focused, too much talking or too fast. I was thinking about creating some of step-by-step videos myself and came here to ask for an advice what kind of videos would be interesting for a wider audience e.g. like sharing here too? or would you prefer content based info with images?


----------



## LifeLithia (Aug 17, 2021)

I want a soft glam make up tutorial, a natural make up tutorial and Korean make up tutorial


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 18, 2021)

Humid climate makeup!


----------



## toupeemoor (Aug 19, 2021)

natural makeup and summer makeup


----------



## anne1992 (Sep 8, 2021)

I am almost done with my tutorials and thinking maybe I should try to sell them for a small amount of money so that I can support myself like for using materials.


T
 toupeemoor

L
 LifeLithia


 Maris Crane
 What is your opinion on this? would people be interested in buying such a course / well detailed tutorial?


----------



## lasharn (Sep 9, 2021)

What about a French party makeup? Isn't it interesting?


----------



## AmbyH (Sep 10, 2021)

I'd be interested more in natural makeup for daily glamorous look.


----------



## anne1992 (Sep 11, 2021)

Hi! Thank you for your reply. Would you pay a small comission for a well-depth makeup video course? for example for a various of makeup techniques including different looks + some text material. And maybe a possibility to ask questions?

Asking because want to support myself for buying materials, upgrading camera, etc.

CC 
A
 AmbyH


----------

